
Ask HN: Brackets/braces placement on Kinesis Advantage? - Kareeeeem
I&#x27;m debating getting a kinesis advantage to help my wrist pain. The only thing that seems off is the placement of [] and {}. Anyone here with the keyboard have any thoughts about it? Are the y hard to reach, does it only seem that way, is it easy to get used to...?
======
andriesm
For me thr Kinesis advantage was a life saver! Thr braces were a gripe for a
long time, but like anything you get used to it.

You can remap key locations, with built in programming options on the
keyboard. (seriously considering making the CAPS lock a synonym for tab)

I have one very important tip - you need to get rid of pointer input too for a
total solution - no trackpad or mouse.

A cannot recommend Karibiner highly enough - I have completely replaced all
trackpad mouse movements and clicks with keyboard, and I am about 75-80
percent as fast with keyboard mouse as with TouchPad.

~~~
andriesm
My only gripe with the Kinesis is it's thickness and key travel distance. Wish
someone would make a thinner lower profile version of this.

------
nowafizyka
I've been using a Kinesis Advantage for about 3 years and the placement of
those keys is my biggest gripe with the keyboard (apart from the fact that you
look like a total dork / wannabe spaceship commander with it - whether that's
a pro or con is up to you). I never really got used to the placement, but the
keyboard so amazing in all other respects that it doesn't really matter
overall.

~~~
Kareeeeem
Was it ever an option to remap them?

------
smt88
Before you try the Kinesis Advantage, have you tried $15 wrist braces? I used
to have terrible wrist pain, and wearing the braces for a few hours a day (and
sometimes overnight) made it disappear entirely.

~~~
Kareeeeem
Something like this you mean
[https://m.podobrace.nl/shop/merken/product/mcdavid-carpal-
tu...](https://m.podobrace.nl/shop/merken/product/mcdavid-carpal-tunnel-
syndroo-polsbrace-454)

~~~
smt88
Yup, exactly! You can still use a keyboard and mouse while wearing them.

